# Should I wallsocket my old TC2k?



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Since I have a new top assembly coming, I am thinking about putting the old one through the socket test. The only thing I am concerned about is messing up the motor, as I have to use it with my new top assembly. I can't really see the motor getting hurt from doing this, just the voice coil/cone/surround etc. that is all on te top assembly.

Also, does it matter if you wire the coils in series or parallel when doing this? 

Any thoughts?

-Matt


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes. Then post video.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Plug it in


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Well of course I am going to, but neither one of you bitches answered my other questions I'm mainly worried about messing up my motor...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Shouldn't do anything to the motor. Do them one at a time so you get twice as much fun.

X2 on video and link to said video!


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> Shouldn't do anything to the motor. Do them one at a time so you get twice as much fun.
> 
> X2 on video and link to said video!


I bet the aluminum cone doesn't make it through one vc, let alone 2. It is the older style TC2k cone, and they were notorious for the cones ripping where the surround was attached.

But we shall see as soon as I get my new top assembly!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well if you do them both at the same time you get to do it once, ONLY. If you do them one at a time, you might get to do it twice, if not, O well!


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> Well if you do them both at the same time you get to do it once, ONLY. If you do them one at a time, you might get to do it twice, if not, O well!


Point taken...


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

Go for it! What could happen except the glue loosens, the coil unwinds itself, and scrapes a large amount of steel/ferrite/etc into the gap and motor which will make cleaning a top priority if you ever want to use the driver again. Luckily the thing probably has way too big of a gap, so you should be able to get everything after an hour or so. What could go wrong?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

YES!
Oh GOd we used to have fun with returned subs at the shop. We kept a cutoff extension cord handy with spades on it instead of a female end.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Ahhhhh... Nothing like a 60 hertz tone. you may be surprised at how long it runs before thermal finally gets it. Its not like you will see massive excursion. Its only 60 cycles after all.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

So if it functions why toast it?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

MadMaxSE-L said:


> Since I have a new top assembly coming, I am thinking about putting the old one through the socket test. The only thing I am concerned about is messing up the motor, as I have to use it with my new top assembly. I can't really see the motor getting hurt from doing this, just the voice coil/cone/surround etc. that is all on te top assembly.
> 
> Also, does it matter if you wire the coils in series or parallel when doing this?
> 
> ...





Hispls said:


> So if it functions why toast it?


He just wondered the ramifications of his actions, was all 

You would have heard or seen something if he wanted you Too !


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

He said he's getting a new top assembly. My question is if the old one is burnt wall socketing won't do anything, if the old one isn't burnt, why do it?

Or perhaps you're right?


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Hispls said:


> He said he's getting a new top assembly. My question is if the old one is burnt wall socketing won't do anything, if the old one isn't burnt, why do it?
> 
> Or perhaps you're right?


I no longer need the top assembly part of this woofer - all i need is the motor. Read the link below for why I no longer need it;

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/54846-anyone-think-these-different.html

The old one is not burnt, its just wrong. I am getting another one(the right one) sent to me, and when I do its bye-bye old one...


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

That top assembly is definitely worth saving.

In regards to the other thread. High roll and ALUMINUM cone was the TC2K last year's model. Titanium cone was the 3K and LMS series. I'd be interested in a spare top assembly too (as well as probably a few people on eBay)

One other thing, you say you've been dealing with TC this month? I was under the impression that they went belly up? What's the truth here?


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

does it make sound when you plug in a sub?or just exstends it?


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Hispls said:


> That top assembly is definitely worth saving.
> 
> In regards to the other thread. High roll and ALUMINUM cone was the TC2K last year's model. Titanium cone was the 3K and LMS series. I'd be interested in a spare top assembly too (as well as probably a few people on eBay)
> 
> One other thing, you say you've been dealing with TC this month? I was under the impression that they went belly up? What's the truth here?


They more or less turned into Audiopulse - apparently the same people run the new company that ran TC Sounds. My new top assembly should be here tomorrow, so the old one is still up for sale - but not for $15

I honestly was going to stick it to 120vac, but I have since had some interest in the top assembly on another forum, so I do not think I will now. If I don't sell it on the forums, I am going to put it on ebay. It has come to my attention that these are getting increasingly hard to find, so I don't think it a wise decision to destroy it...

Anyone interested can PM me.



lask48180 said:


> does it make sound when you plug in a sub?or just exstends it?


Plugging the sub into a wall socket is basically like playing a very loud 60hz test tone. It will make noise, and you have to keep it from walking all around the shop floor

-Matt


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like I just bought another TC9 motor, so when that arrives I will have a TC2000 12" DVC sub for sale  Basically, you would have this;




























Anyone interested, let me know.

-Matt


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmmm. Heard conflicting reports on the state of Audiopulse. Hope they take off as TC made a great product and although I heard mixed reviews, they were friendly and helpful with me.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Hispls said:


> Hmmm. Heard conflicting reports on the state of Audiopulse. Hope they take off as TC made a great product and although I heard mixed reviews, they were friendly and helpful with me.


I definitely think they make a great product; unfortunately, their customer service and business practice needs a little work. I can't say that I am totally pleased with how they run things, but I made a decision to run their subs, so I am trying to stick with it...


----------

